# Comment passer du 2.4.20 au noyau 2.6

## stephim

Salut,

Je possède le noyau 2.4.20 et j'ai vu qu'il y avait un trou de vulnerabilité dans les noyau 2.4 preconisant l'install du noyau 2.6 stable.

je voudrais l'installer mais je me heurte au pb d'install.. je ne sais pas comment faire l'install de ce nouveau noyau sans avoir un kernel panic car sur ma machine j'ai un serveur web et ftp donc je ne me vois tout reinstaller..

Alors si vous pouviez me donner la demarche par installer ce nouveau noyau en gardant l'ancien.

peut on utiliser Genkernel pour le nouveau noyau ?

Merci Bien.

j'ai fais des topics sans convictions

 :Wink: 

----------

## dh3rm3

Tu peux utiliser genkernel avec le 2.6, mais ne m'en servant pas, je vais te donner la méthode classique pour compiler ton noyau 2.6

Tout d'abord tu récupère ( emerge ) les sources du 2.6 ( tu choisis celles tu souhaites dans /usr/portage/sys-kernel

ensuite

```
rm /usr/src/linux
```

  supprime le lien symbolique vers les sources de ton ancien kernel

```
ln -s /usr/src/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.0 /usr/src/linux 
```

 crée le lien vers les sources de ton nouveau noyau emergé

```

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig
```

 pour configurer les options de ton kernel ( ce que tu obtiendrais avec genkernel --config ) 

```

mkdir  /sys

make bzImage modules modules_install
```

 Compile ton kernel, les modules et les installe

```
mount /boot
```

 Monte ta partition de boot si ce n'est pas fait au démarrage

```
mv /boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage.old
```

 sauvegarde ton ancien kernel ( ici bzImage ou autre nom, celui présent dans ton boootloader ) 

```
 cp /usr/src/linux-beta/arch/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.0 /boot/bzImage /boot 
```

 Copie l'image de ton nouveau kernel 

Voilà ..

Ensuite suivant ton bootloader, update le

Pour ma part j'utilises lilo, si c'est ton cas édite ton /etc/lilo.conf et ajoutes les entrées pour ton nouveau kernel 

Exemple avec 2 kernels 

```

boot=/dev/hda

map=/boot/System.map

install=/boot/boot.b

prompt

timeout=3600

lba32

default=kernel-2.4.20-r6

image=/boot/bzImage.old

read-only

label=kernel-2.4.20-r6

vga=794

root=/dev/hda3

initrd=/boot/initrd-1280x1024

image=/boot/bzImage

read-only

label=kernel-2.6

vga=794

root=/dev/hda3

initrd=/boot/initrd-1280x1024
```

ensuite

```
/sbin/lilo
```

 pour appliquer les modifications

et voilà plus qu'à rebooter en croisant les doigts

----------

## stephim

Merci bien à toi .

Je me lance dans la compil...

Et longue vie à Linux et a gentoo

----------

## zarasoustra17

Ca arrive à tout le monde d'avoir des kernel-panic lors d'une première compil. C'est pas grave, faut juste recommencer, chercher les modules oubliés, recompiler, etc...c'est long au début mais à force on connait toutes les options et on compile comme on respire. Je t'aurais bien filé mon .config mais à moins que tu n'ais un mobo nforce2 avec son+lan+video intégré et un processeur athlon-xp avec système reiserfs et connection par ethernet, il ne te serait pas d'un grand secours.

 :Sad: 

----------

## px

parfois ca aide aussi avec un make mrproper : )

et d'autre fois (ca c'est si la compile bloque avec une erreur) le export LANG="C"

----------

## stephim

J'ai installé le noyau 2.6

Malheureusement, a l'appel du noyau 2.6 dans lilo, au demarrage j'ai un bel ecran noir...grrrrr

Bon mon ancien fonctionne

Voici mon fichier /etc/lilo.conf

```
#

# Start LILO global section

#

# Faster, but won't work on all systems:

#compact

# Should work for most systems, and do not have the sector limit:

lba32

# If lba32 do not work, use linear:

#linear

# MBR to install LILO to:

boot = /dev/hda

map = /boot/System.map

# If you are having problems booting from a hardware raid-array

# or have a unusual setup, try this:

#disk=/dev/ataraid/disc0/disc bios=0x80  # see this as the first BIOS disk

#disk=/dev/sda bios=0x81                 # see this as the second BIOS disk

#disk=/dev/hda bios=0x82                 # see this as the third BIOS disk

# Here you can select the secondary loader to install.  A few

# examples is:

#

#    boot-text.b

#    boot-menu.b

#    boot-bmp.b

#

install = /boot/boot-bmp.b   # Note that for lilo-22.5.5 or later you

                              # do not need boot-{text,menu,bmp}.b in

                              # /boot, as they are linked into the lilo

                              # binary.

menu-scheme=Wb

prompt

# If you always want to see the prompt with a 15 second timeout:

timeout=150

delay = 50

# Normal VGA console

# vga = normal

# VESA console with size 1024x768x16:

vga = 791

default=Gentoo-2.6.0

#

# End LILO global section

#

#

# Linux bootable partition config begins

# Linux kernel 2.4.20

#

#

image = /boot/kernel-2.4.20-gentoo-r9

initrd= /boot/initrd-2.4.20-gentoo-r9

root = /dev/hdb3

label = Gentoo-2.4.20

read-only 

#

#

# Linux Kernel 2.6.0

#

#

image = /boot/kernel-2.6.0-gentoo

initrd= /boot/initrd-2.6.0-gentoo

root = /dev/hdb3

label = Gentoo-2.6.0

read-only # read-only for checking

```

Vous auriez une petite idée ?

----------

## Bastux

Salut,

je profite de ce thread pour demander une petite chose.

Il y a quelque temps j'ai fais la petite install du noyau 2.6 (bien plus pratique que l'ancienne, au passage) et bon, tout va bien nickel ça marchait.

Sauf que.

Au moment de l'install des pilotes nvidia (les pilotes fourni pas NVIDIA), j'ai essayé de le charger il n'a rien voulu savoir.

Je n'ai pas ma gentoo sous la main pour pouvoir vous donner le bon message d'erreur, mais en gros c'était un problème de linux-version.h qui n'était pas bon  :Sad: 

ya -t'il des gens qui ont réussi à installer les pilotes nvidia avec un noyau 2.6

----------

## julienm

c'est normal, seul les noyeaux de la série 2.4 sont compatibles avec les drivers nvidia, tu dois te contenter du driver nv fourni par xfree (remplace la liigne Driver "nviida" par Driver "n").

----------

## stephim

As tu pensé a faire un 

```
 ln -s /usr/src/"noyau2.6" /usr/src/linux

```

 aprés la compil de ton noyau?

Sinon

Les pilotes nvidias fonctionnent avec le noyau 2.6

Il te faut d'abord faire un 

```
emerge rsync

```

afin de mettre a jour la liste des ebuilds ensuite tu vas emerger la derniere révision de l'ebuild nvdia-kernel et nvidia-glx

```
cd /usr/portage/media-video/nvidia-kernel

ls

emerge ./nvidia-kernel-1.0.4499.ebuild

cd /usr/portage/media-video/nvidia-glx

emerge ./nvidia-kernel-1.0.4499.ebuild

opengl-update nvidia

```

Ensuite il te faut modifier le fichier /etc/X11/XF86Config en decochant la ligne (enleve #)

```
Load "glx"

```

et remplace la ligne

```
drivers "nv"

```

par la ligne

```
drivers "nvidia"

```

voila ca marche...

Enfin chez moi ca marche comme ca

A+

Longue Vie à notre ami Pingouin

----------

## Bastux

Bon je vais tester, effectivement j'avais pas pensé à faire un lien symbolique...

Merci pour votre aide

----------

## Frenchy

Bonjour,

Je viens de tester hier le noyau 2.6...mais j'ai un joli kernel panic m'indiquant qu'il ne trouve pas

la partition /dev/hda4 (qui est un lien vers ide/....).

On dirait que les noms des devices on changé !! argh

De plus, dans la configuration du noyau, ce qui m'a étonné, c'est de voir que le support de devfs est marqué comme `obsololète`.

Si quelqu'un a des idées...

Merci

A bientôt.

Cyrille

----------

## Frenchy

De plus, à la compil, j'ai un message que je ne comprends pas, il m'indique :

```
Root device is (3, 4)
```

Alors que dans mon grub.conf :

```

title=2.6.0-Gentoo

root (hd0,1)

kernel (hd0,1)/vmlinuz-2.6.0-gentoo_1 devfs=mount root=/dev/hda4 video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr vga=791

# If initrd created by genkernel

initrd (hd0,1)/initrd-1024x768

```

Faut-il que je remplace root (hd0,1)  par root (3,4) ?

Merci pour toute aide.

----------

## bestel

devfs est devenu obsolete. C'est udev (ou sysfs.. enfin un autre quoi) qui le remplace. Le probleme c'est que tous les drivers de périph ne savent pas encore l'utiliser...

ca va venir  :Smile: 

----------

## Frenchy

est-ce que ça veut dire que je peux pas booter avec un 2.6 si j'ai un disque dur ide ?

merci

----------

## dioxmat

 *stephim wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je possède le noyau 2.4.20 et j'ai vu qu'il y avait un trou de vulnerabilité dans les noyau 2.4 preconisant l'install du noyau 2.6 stable. 
> 
> 

 

En fait il y a plusieurs vulnerabilités en 2.4.20 mais:

- elles sont corrigées en 2.4.21 pour les une, et 2.4.23 pour l'autre.

- les correctifs sont deja présents dans gentoo-sources et d'autres noyaux je pense. (la faille mmap, corrigée en 2.4.23, c'est deux lignes de patch)

 *julienm wrote:*   

> c'est normal, seul les noyeaux de la série 2.4 sont compatibles avec les drivers nvidia, tu dois te contenter du driver nv fourni par xfree (remplace la liigne Driver "nviida" par Driver "n").

 

Non. Il existe un patch pour les drivers nvidia, et il est inclu dans les ebuilds gentoo, pour faire fonctionner ca avec les noyaux > 2.4

 *bestel wrote:*   

> devfs est devenu obsolete. C'est udev (ou sysfs.. enfin un autre quoi) qui le remplace. Le probleme c'est que tous les drivers de périph ne savent pas encore l'utiliser...
> 
> ca va venir :)

 

C'est vrai, devfs est obsolete mais tu peux encore l'utiliser il marche tres bien. Sinon ya un support pour udev dans gentoo, voir ce thread pour plus

d'infos: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=116501

----------

## jmf

Réponse  à Frenchy sur Kernel Panic  avec  Kernel 2.6

j'ai eu le mmeme problème c'était le PDC202XX dans 'IDE chipset support'  que je n'avais pas coché dans le .config 

et n'oublie pas si tu es en REISERFS migre ta partition en ext2 ou ext3 , ma version de reiserfs utilisée sous  2.4.20  n'etait pas compatible avec  le kernel 2.6 .

J'y ai passé 2 jours mais je regrette pas , maintenant ça booste .

----------

## zdra

euh... moi aucun probleme pour mon reiserfs ! j'ai coché aucune option spécial pour que le nouveau kernel le support  :Very Happy: 

Par contre, pour les drivers nvidia j'ai un probleme pour l'emerger :'( il n'arrive pas à compiler nv.o ! pourtant mon lien vers les sources du kernel est bien fait  :Smile: 

C'est peut-etre pcq j'ai coché l'option "nVidia Riva support" pour la compilation du kernel :s

des précisions ? merci d'avance  :Smile: 

----------

## Leander256

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Par contre, pour les drivers nvidia j'ai un probleme pour l'emerger :'( il n'arrive pas à compiler nv.o ! pourtant mon lien vers les sources du kernel est bien fait 

 

Et le message d'erreur c'est quoi (chez moi ça marche en tout cas)?

 *Quote:*   

> C'est peut-etre pcq j'ai coché l'option "nVidia Riva support" pour la compilation du kernel :s

 

Ca c'est pour le support du framebuffer, il n'y a en principe aucun rapport. Par contre toutes les cartes nvidia ne fonctionnent pas avec ce pilote, si au démarrage tu te retrouves en 80x25, il te faudra compiler le support VESA.

----------

## cylgalad

D'ailleurs si tu veux utiliser X avec les pilotes nVidia il ne faut sutout pas activer "nVidia Riva support", VESA à la rigueur.

Quelle version du module nvidia cherches-tu à compiler ? Seules certaines versions ont le patch pour marcher avec le noyau 2.6.

----------

## stephim

a quoi correspond la ligne  *Quote:*   

>  initrd=/boot/initrd-1280x1024 

 

----------

## EvaSDK

à l'initrd, comme c'est marqué. Traduction: Initial RAM Disk. C'est un truc qui contient les minimums en fichiers ( que des modules il me semble) et qui permet par exemple de booter sur du matériel qui n'est pas supporté pas le bootloader et qui ne l'est que plus tard par le noyau. Utile pour booter un système en scsi.

Si c'est pas assez clair, regarde la doc qui va avec ton noyau dans la section "file systems".

----------

## DArt

Stephim ---> ton /boot/initrd-1280x1024 peut aussi correspondre au Bootsplash qui permet d'avoir une image ou une barre de progression durant le boot (en console). Dans ce cas, il contient l'image et les paramètres d'affichage nécessaire au bootsplash. Si tu l'as activé, il te faut aussi le programme splash que tu optient avec un "emerge bootsplash". Pour plus d'info va sur le post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=49036.

----------

## ipower

Salut!!!!!

Je teconseille ce lien il te montrera quels prog il te faut pour installer les drivers nvidia.

http://www.frlinux.net/?section=systeme&article=110[/url]

Cordialement

----------

